# Trials Bike Done!



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Trials bike finally done! My main reason for building this was to try some new things. There's lots going on here.









20mm rear through axle, dedicated Magura mounts, chainstay yoke all made on the lathe. BMX chainwheel opened up to accept White Ind trials freewheel with sandwich plate on back.
















Dedicated Magura mounts with rectangular tube offset.








20mm dropouts with no pinch bolt, just a little set screw on the axle head.








380mm chainstays and 0 BB drop.








The stays were supposed to be 7/8" x .035" but I accidentally grabbed 13/16". Seatstay brace kindly bent by Bellman.








Serial number stamped in brass and brazed on (idea stolen from Capricorn).
















Head tube turned from 1 5/8" chromoly.








Thanks to all this who gave me advise.

-Joel


----------



## Live Wire (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been waiting to see this one- nice job, Joel.
Lovin the no file fillets too.

Did you go with a clear pc? Do anything special to prep for that?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a glass bead blast and DuPont Imron clear by Chris Kvale.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice build...........as always. I like the yoke and the way the rear tire fits it perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## biketrials25 (Jan 20, 2008)

Love the rear wheel/hub/axle/tensioner idea(s). Great build job.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Very nice! I like all the thought and details you put into that.


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

Love it. Need some action pics next!


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Like everyone else said, well done! I think all of the lathe work you did on this is really awesome.

How does it ride? I 2nd action shots!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

*Action!*

Action!


----------



## starship303 (May 16, 2006)

Great job, definitely different to the run-of-the-mill trials bikes thats for sure! Love the yoke, and the dedicated Magura mounts. 

Just one question though - why the layback seat post? Surely a straight post would be better so you can slam it?

Anyway nice work! I request a weight and action shots too! ;p

----edit----
beat me to it! LOL nice move!
----edit----

*


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I already had the post and it's pretty low. Maybe I'll change it later. 26.5 lbs.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Rody (Sep 10, 2005)

Joel,

How super sweet is it to begin with an idea, refine it into a design, then bring it to fruition through skill and hard work...congrats.

I'm envious that you made time to build yourself a bike that incorporates so many new design ideas that you've not had the opportunity to use before.

Once you get the controls set up and dialed, then you need to finish the bike with a custom high rise stem/bar combo, she'll be the talk of the next show you attend.

cheers,

rody


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Perfect timing: http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/11/11/rays-milwuakee-delays-grand-opening-celebration/


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*RaD!*

Since nobody has yet complimented you on the yoke, that's a great idea (one of those head-smacking "why didn't I think of that" ones, even).

Are those 24" wheels? My sense of proportion is all goofy, but I'm used to seeing mod bikes with 20" wheels and something just looks weird to me. Maybe I'm crazy.

BTW, I was going to comment "don't hurt yourself", but it looks like you're on the way...glad to see that this bike will get ridden and not just ogled!

-Walt


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Tires are 26 x 2.35" and the chainstays are only 380mm. The yoke was made from a 3.5" tube and cold roll flat bar.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a very sweet bike. Looks really strong like you could run over it and it would be fine. Very cool indeed! 

Drew


----------



## blackgt (May 27, 2010)

I really like the finish, thanks for sharing!
Jeremy


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*Neat-O*

Joel, I really like the unfiled fillets and the clear. And all the little details are sure cool. How wiggly were the chainstays with that yoke before you installed the seat stays? I tried the "slice of tube" yoke too and found that the chainstays were wiggly. Those seat stays sure do look like they can resist some wiggling tough....and the through axle rear wheel would help too I guess.

I always admire your work!

B


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> Tires are 26 x 2.35" and the chainstays are only 380mm. The yoke was made from a 3.5" tube and cold roll flat bar.
> 
> Thanks, Joel


That's a pretty super awesome idea.  I bet a lot of people are going to try it after seeing. Those are some tight spots to braze, how did you hold it all together, and get the brass to adhere in those tight spots? Did you just braze from the outside, and let it build up a fillet on the inside via capillary action, or did you lay down a fillet on the inside as well?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

bobbotron said:


> That's a pretty super awesome idea.  I bet a lot of people are going to try it after seeing. Those are some tight spots to braze, how did you hold it all together, and get the brass to adhere in those tight spots? Did you just braze from the outside, and let it build up a fillet on the inside via capillary action, or did you lay down a fillet on the inside as well?


I added brass from the inside first. The outside edge of the flat bar is pretty thin and wouldn't take the heat. I decided not to file the fillets from the beginning, though, I would have changed my mind if I decided to file them after I brazed the seat tube to the BB. Very tight area to reach.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

The chainstays were really flimsy and I got a little freaked out. The tube section is 1.25" x .1875". The big seatstays and 20mm axle fixed everything.

Thanks, Joel


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Some fab pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625434868082/

-Joel


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

nice work Joel! 

Is that bar height working for you?


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

smudge said:


> nice work Joel!
> 
> Is that bar height working for you?


Thanks, so far so good. Only been on a few test spins though. The higher BB will take the most getting used to.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I was going to ask the same thing. Low and long in the front tends to help the high bb feel really stable on trials bikes. All personal preference though. Bike looks great!


----------



## MDEnvEngr (Mar 11, 2004)

*one more thing...*

Joel, are you going to make a stem for that once you get the bar position dialed? To my eye, there is too much thought and design in that machine to leave a big old stack of spacers under the stem.

B


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

Are those hydro rim brakes? Those look sweet! How do they perform in comparison to any other rim brakes you have used?

Great looking bike overall, Great job.

-Brett


----------



## Cracked Headtube (Apr 16, 2006)

Look like Sun Rhyno Lites to me...


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

I think the stem will come down a bit and then maybe I'll make a stem. The hydraulic Maguras are nice 'cause you can get really soft pads for them so they have an on-off feel.


----------



## dadandlad (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations on such a lovely looking bike,im not into trials bikes as such but i certainley do admire a nice bike.
In your fabrication pictures does the lathe happen to be a Southbend as i seem to recognise the shape of the tailstock as very similar to my 70 year old still going strong machine.
Thank you for sharing your build and once again well done


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

It's a 1956 Delta Rockwell 12x36".


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Clockwork Bikes said:


> I think the stem will come down a bit and then maybe I'll make a stem. The hydraulic Maguras are nice 'cause you can get really soft pads for them so they have an on-off feel.


I used to test pads for a friend of mine and I think I have a few unused sets in a bin somewhere. If you want 'em, PM your address and I'll pop them in the mail to you.


----------



## Freddy Salgado (Jun 4, 2009)

Sick rig!! Lol action shot, spit coffee on screen.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

Want!!!


----------



## Clockwork Bikes (Jun 17, 2006)

Hydraulic brakes for next trials bike.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Too freakin' cool! Single lever hydraulic brakes for two wheels......................:thumbsup:


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Ha, they won't stop a flea!

Drew


----------

